# Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich



## Casemodding_Maker (1. September 2009)

*Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

Moin.
Möchte mir Wolfenstein kaufen.
Und möchte keine kastrierte Version kaufen.
Daher suche ich einen guten  Spielehändler(Onlinehändler) in Österreich.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

Sehr Guter Shop aus Österreich.

Gamesonly.at - Der Gameshop für uncut Videospiele - wie Call Of Duty 5 - Prototype uncut - Dead Rising - Gears of War 2


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*



rofl...vs...xD schrieb:


> Sehr Guter Shop aus Österreich.
> 
> Gamesonly.at - Der Gameshop für uncut Videospiele - wie Call Of Duty 5 - Prototype uncut - Dead Rising - Gears of War 2


 
Cool,danke


----------



## eVoX (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

Am besten über amazon.uk, da sind die noch viel günstiger, Nachteil ist nur, dass man eine Kreditkarte braucht.


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

Ich kaufe immer hier - sehr zufrieden bislang  MfG.


----------



## Atel79 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

ziemlich teuer die österreicher bei amazon england  gibt es das spiel für £25


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

... ach, da kaufe ich lieber bei unseren liebgewonnenen Nachbarn in Österreich - derselbe Kaufvorgang und Abwicklung wie in Deutschland und kann vor allem auf eine deutsche Bankverbindung des Händlers zurückgreifen ... bei den wenigen Game-Käufen, die ich mir leiste, fällt das nicht ins Gewicht *ggg*


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt einen guten Spielehändler in österreich*

Also ich kann game4game.at sehr empfehlen. Alles garantiert ungeschnitten und keine Alterskontrollen bei PC- und Xbox 360-Spielen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------

